# [VERALTET] Bitte beachten beim Posten

## Beforegod

Hallo,

nachdem es in letzter Zeit öfters vorkam das einfach Postings abgesendet wurden ohne weitere Informationen hier eine kleine "Lektüre"  :Wink: 

- Wenn Probleme mit Software auftritt bitte Versionen angeben

- Bei Hardwareproblemen das selbe - Hardware Herstellter, verwendeter Treiber, verwendete Software

- Wann tritt das Problem auf, ist er reproduzierbar, ist er evt. schon auf bugs.gentoo.org registriert?

- Bei Englischkenntnissen auch mal die englischen Foren durchstöbern ob das Problem vorkam

- Aussagekräftige Überschriften verwenden!

Das ist das wichtigste was man beachten sollte.

Bitte haltet euch daran damit es für die Helfenden einfacher ist[/b]

----------

## ajordan

Weil es mir in den letzten Tag oefter aufgefallen ist, hier ein paar Anmerkungen fuer Antworten:

-es nuetzt sicherlich niemand zu wissen, das andere auch keine Antwort parat haben,

-der Hinweis, das ein Problem bei einem selbst nicht auftritt, ist ohne Beschreibung der Installationsparameter wenig hilfreich,

-je detaillierter ein Problem beschrieben wird, desto eher kann man sich ein Bild machen, schlieszlich verfuegt der Helfende ja nicht ueber die Moeglichkeit auf die andere Kiste zu gucken

Alex

----------

## swain

noch ein netter link zu dem thema fragen stellen...

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html

----------

## Sas

..und vielleicht erstmal die suchfunktion nutzen, bevor man ein bereits (mehrfach) gelöstes problem postet.

viele fragen treten eben immer wieder auf...

----------

## Beforegod

Für OffTopic Themen

Bitte kennzeichnet diese Themen folgendermaßen :

OT : Name des Titels

Eine Unterteilung des Forums kann noch etwas dauern, da die aktuelle phpBB Version dies noch nicht unterstützt.

[/b]

----------

